

Interactive Unicode Table - nudded
http://www.ftrain.com/unicode/#9241

======
fhars
The page displays Unicode characters, which are organised in blocks of 256
character, in pages of 100 characters each, thereby completly hiding the
logical structure of Unicode. This is an, let's say, interesting choice...

[edit: typo]

------
yannis
Nice! I had something similar on a website some years back. Suggest use code
2001 for default fonts and now you can serve it!

------
locopati
Some suggestions:

* reduce the height of the character grid by 2 rows - it is too much to fit the whole table on a 1280x1024 which means you have to scroll to see all the characters

* change the list of somewhat arbitrary shortcut links on the upper right to an autocomplete field for Unicode block names (<http://unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/Blocks.txt>)

------
est
I really hope it can add some UniHan reference

[http://www.unicode.org/cgi-
bin/GetUnihanData.pl?codepoint=%E...](http://www.unicode.org/cgi-
bin/GetUnihanData.pl?codepoint=%E4%B9%85)

btw, I really the code point navigation slide bar, it's very intuitive and
easy to use.

------
gnosis
A different approach:

<http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/unicode_samples.html>

------
thwarted
Your operating system distribution doesn't come with one of these? One you can
search?

